# Anybody willing to adopt?



## goga82

One of the ladies in pittsburgh that rescues great amont of pigeons is asking anybody on pigeon talk if any of you are willing to adopt some of her's pigeons?
most of them are rescued, some been with her for a while so they are beyond release.
if anybody is interested just send me an IM and i'll be happy to send you all her's contact information.
Thanks


----------



## goga82

anybody??????????????????????????


----------



## Skyeking

I'm so sorry there has been no response...but give it some time.....meanwhile....

BUMPING THIS UP!


----------



## goga82

Trees Gray said:


> I'm so sorry there has been no response...but give it some time.....meanwhile....
> 
> BUMPING THIS UP!


oh yeah im patient 
thanks tho


----------



## italianbird101

Im willing to adopt


----------



## Lynnwood Lofts

Private msg sent =)


----------



## cubanlofts

what breed are they, any pictures, can she ship, let me know, as iam in missouri


----------



## Lynnwood Lofts

hello? Anypigeons out there?


----------



## ThePoultryFarm

Can she get them to Kentucky?


----------



## sky tx

O-Boy-----Rescue more pigeons than they can afford or keep -when our lofts are full they want us to take them off their hands--and no telling what kind of pigeon or if its healthly or not.
And the cost of postage and a box--what $100 now?


----------



## Charis

sky tx said:


> O-Boy-----Rescue more pigeons than they can afford or keep -when our lofts are full they want us to take them off their hands--and no telling what kind of pigeon or if its healthly or not.
> And the cost of postage and a box--what $100 now?


That was a mean and unnecessary comment, skytex.


----------



## Pip Logan

I think what he ment was its just to bad folks cans control the amount of birds they have.


----------



## sky tx

Charis-- You and I know when we have all the birds we can take care of or afford AND do whatever is necessary to limit the numbers. Use dummy eggs-or other methods.
You or Me caused her Problems.
When they said take "some" of the birds-I take that as "TAKE" several.
Hope you & her can work a deal for you to take "some".--Help her out Charis.
Sorry I don't pull punches--only tell it as I see it.


----------



## BBB Loft

I live in Wisconsin I am looking to adopt a few


----------



## ptras

sky tx said:


> Charis-- You and I know when we have all the birds we can take care of or afford AND do whatever is necessary to limit the numbers. Use dummy eggs-or other methods.
> You or Me caused her Problems.
> When they said take "some" of the birds-I take that as "TAKE" several.
> Hope you & her can work a deal for you to take "some".--Help her out Charis.
> Sorry I don't pull punches--only tell it as I see it.


Sky Tx,,,in your rush to apply your self-righteous judgment, you obviously missed the part where she says a woman who RESCUES pigeons is looking for homes for some of her pigeons. Doesn't seem like a case of someone forgetting to swap out eggs. Maybe you should just keep quiet unless you are willing to be part of the solution.


----------



## Jay3

sky tx, how do you know that she just let them breed? You don't know that, but are always ready to think and say the worst. Half the time you don't even know what you are talking about. Many of us don't have the room, but many may have. Just because she doesn't have the room, doesn't stop her from rescuing, but I'm sure it would stop you, wouldn't it?
Have you actually ever rescued a bird in need that YOU didn't need or want? I doubt it.


----------



## sky tx

I really enjoy this site. I type one comment and get lots of replies--Thanks everone for keeping this site"Active".
Gives Jay3 and Ptras something to express their opinion about.
I can't wait for the next subject to type a comment.
I'll just have to be careful what I type--John D. is watching me very "close"--I can't use any numbers.


----------



## ptras

sky tx said:


> I really enjoy this site. I type one comment and get lots of replies--Thanks everone for keeping this site"Active".
> Gives Jay3 and Ptras something to express their opinion about.
> I can't wait for the next subject to type a comment.
> I'll just have to be careful what I type--John D. is watching me very "close"--I can't use any numbers.


You don't need some nasty comments to express your opinion. You just open your mouth and spit venom any time you want - for any reason or no reason. Why don't you go find somewhere else to foist your negative comments. I think that most people on this message board have realized exactly what type of person you are.

Oh...and don't forget to tell us all how experienced you are, and how many years you have been keeping birds, and how many frequent flyer miles you have, and how many messages you have posted, and how long you've been married (god help your wife), and how many diplomas you have, and, and, and...


----------



## Jay3

sky tx said:


> I really enjoy this site. I type one comment and get lots of replies--Thanks everone for keeping this site"Active".
> Gives Jay3 and Ptras something to express their opinion about.
> I can't wait for the next subject to type a comment.
> I'll just have to be careful what I type--John D. is watching me very "close"--I can't use any numbers.


You're not funny sky tx. Try being nice for once. Don't always come in and insult people when you don't know what's going on. Try to do or say something helpful why don't you. What makes you so sour on every thing anyway?


----------



## sky tx

O K--some good things about the people in Massachuetts
A lot of GOOD people and GOOD things have come out of Massachuetts.
But th best thing to ever come out of Massachuetts is Interstate 95

OPPS--typed a number


----------



## blessitwings

sky tx said:


> O-Boy-----Rescue more pigeons than they can afford or keep -when our lofts are full they want us to take them off their hands--and no telling what kind of pigeon or if its healthly or not.
> And the cost of postage and a box--what $100 now?


At times it's so hard to just post a comment or questions on here because of people like that! Which begs the questions what are you even on here for?!


----------



## pattersonk2002

*Rude*

There was another person on here that used to do the same type bashing as sky but has since settled down now that Sky has taken over. From the way I see it, he is 74 and that makes it to hard for him to raise pigeons anymore because his hoveround can't get him to the loft to feed and clean. 

I do have to say that even though his comment's sound crotchety rude some of them do make good point's, as in about 100$ for shipping, well maybe like 70$ but what the hay he was close and that's good for 74 years old and being on top of things and how they should be. I just take him all in a humerous way, Pigeon talk is all he can do now so what the heck, let him be happy and just laugh it off. He plays the game like a boxing match and won't quit typing untill he gets no response. >Kevin


----------



## spirit wings

pattersonk2002 said:


> There was another person on here that used to do the same type bashing as sky but has since settled down now that Sky has taken over. From the way I see it, he is 74 and that makes it to hard for him to raise pigeons anymore because his hoveround can't get him to the loft to feed and clean.
> 
> I do have to say that even though his comment's sound crotchety rude some of them do make good point's, as in about 100$ for shipping, well maybe like 70$ but what the hay he was close and that's good for 74 years old and being on top of things and how they should be. I just take him all in a humerous way, Pigeon talk is all he can do now so what the heck, let him be happy and just laugh it off. He plays the game like a boxing match and won't quit typing untill he gets no response. >Kevin



thats good..lol...



now can someone post pics of these birds in need? may help the cause if folks can see the birds.


----------



## Pip Logan

Why does everyone feel the need to tear at sky, I personally like the guy, he just opininated. He is 74 so he has earned the right to not give a rip LOL. Sky you just be you , you keep things lively!!


----------



## Jay3

Pip Logan said:


> *Why does everyone feel the need to tear at sky,* I personally like the guy, he just opininated.* He is 74 so he has earned the right to not give a rip* LOL. Sky you just be you , you keep things lively!!


He is rude and doesn't care what he says to anyone. Age is no excuse for rudeness. If anything, he should have learned a few manners by now. And if he is going to shoot at others, then he had better learn to take it. Nobody is tearing at sky. They are just telling him to stop doing it to others.


----------



## Pip Logan

Eh lifes to short to start stuff on line. Just don't see how u all can feel good about " putting an older member in his place".


----------



## ptras

Pip Logan said:


> Eh lifes to short to start stuff on line. Just don't see how u all can feel good about " putting an older member in his place".


Seems to me that we're not treating him any different than he is treating us.


----------



## Jay3

Pip Logan said:


> Eh lifes to short to start stuff on line. Just don't see how u all can feel good about " putting an older member in his place".


And the rest of us can't understand why he always has to be rude and insulting to the younger members and others. You say that life is too short to start stuff online. Try to remember that, the next time sky starts something online. If you cannot see who is the problem, than any further explanation is wasted on you.


----------



## Pip Logan

I simply ment folks are going to say whatever they want and if sky wants to come across as rude that's on him,it just felt wierd reading the disrespectful things being said to one of our seniors. I know respect is a two way streetand i am not here to impose my wishes on others but mearly voicing my opinion.


----------



## Jay3

Pip Logan said:


> I simply ment folks are going to say whatever they want and if sky wants to come across as rude that's on him,it just felt wierd reading the disrespectful things being said to one of our seniors.* I know respect is a two way street*and i am not here to impose my wishes on others but mearly voicing my opinion.


Do you? Respectful earns respectful. Age doesn't.


----------



## ptras

Pip Logan said:


> I simply ment folks are going to say whatever they want and if sky wants to come across as rude that's on him,it just felt wierd reading the disrespectful things being said to one of our seniors. I know respect is a two way streetand i am not here to impose my wishes on others but mearly voicing my opinion.


I reject your opinion. No one was disrespectful in this thread other than your senior friend Sky Tx. As Jay3 said, respect is earned by people for things other than age. Back when I first came on this forum, I got into a "discussion" with Mr. Tx over the way he spoke to other members of the forum. Particularly young or new members to whom he made it clear that he had absolutely no respect. What amazed me back then, and continues to amaze me, is how people will make excuses for him. "Forgive him because he's old. Pay no attention to him because he is always making comments like that. Even though he is mean, he has a lot of experience." Then, of course, are Mr. Tx's own lame attempts to write off his disrespect as problems with his typing ability or his "rustic" background.

I have read much on this forum about how pigeon keeping is on the decline. How difficult it is to attract new, young, people into the sport. How much of the public is uninformed about pigeons. Imagine, if you will, a young person coming on here for the first time to find out more about the hobby/sport of pigeon keeping. Now, imagine that the first time they posted, they were rewarded with one of Sy Tx's nasty remarks. Then, imagine that instead of people telling him off the way they should, they all stand up for him and make excuses for him. Seems to me, that no one should be surprised at the decline in pigeon keeping.

I, for one, will not roll over and let Mr. Tx steamroll new or young members because he is old, or has a lot of experience. I will tell him exactly how I feel about his venomous posts. I'm not the one who was temporarily banned from the site for the way they treated other members.


----------



## Charis

ptras said:


> I reject your opinion. No one was disrespectful in this thread other than your senior friend Sky Tx. As Jay3 said, respect is earned by people for things other than age. Back when I first came on this forum, I got into a "discussion" with Mr. Tx over the way he spoke to other members of the forum. Particularly young or new members to whom he made it clear that he had absolutely no respect. What amazed me back then, and continues to amaze me, is how people will make excuses for him. "Forgive him because he's old. Pay no attention to him because he is always making comments like that. Even though he is mean, he has a lot of experience." Then, of course, are Mr. Tx's own lame attempts to write off his disrespect as problems with his typing ability or his "rustic" background.
> 
> I have read much on this forum about how pigeon keeping is on the decline. How difficult it is to attract new, young, people into the sport. How much of the public is uninformed about pigeons. Imagine, if you will, a young person coming on here for the first time to find out more about the hobby/sport of pigeon keeping. Now, imagine that the first time they posted, they were rewarded with one of Sy Tx's nasty remarks. Then, imagine that instead of people telling him off the way they should, they all stand up for him and make excuses for him. Seems to me, that no one should be surprised at the decline in pigeon keeping.
> 
> I, for one, will not roll over and let Mr. Tx steamroll new or young members because he is old, or has a lot of experience. I will tell him exactly how I feel about his venomous posts. I'm not the one who was temporarily banned from the site for the way they treated other members.



I agree with you. 100%.
Ya know...sky tx would be so hard to take ...if he just didn't say anything.


----------



## Pip Logan

I am not looking for a fight.


----------



## Jay3

Then please stop defending bad manners. And let the post get back on track.


----------



## Pip Logan

You betcha.


----------



## ptras

I will be shipping four pigeons on Monday from Massachusetts to Alabama. The cost for Express mail is $36.50. A member of this forum was nice enough to send me a box, as we are trying to help out a young enthusiast who is also a member here. Maybe some people on here could make arrangements to have birds sent for a lot less than $100 or $70.


----------



## Pip Logan

Wow 100 bucks to ship birds???? Yikes! That's crazy.


----------



## ptras

Pip Logan said:


> Wow 100 bucks to ship birds???? Yikes! That's crazy.


You're right...it's crazy. I've noticed that a lot of sites selling birds will charge anywhere from $50 and up for shipping birds. My post was to show that you don't need to spend that kind of money for shipping. Of course, it would be even better if someone local were willing to adopt.


----------



## Pip Logan

Insane!! I have had a total of four birds shipped to me over my short pigeon career and the people never charged me over 35 bucks. They took care of me.


----------



## Keith C.

Here's how to figure the cost of shipping.
Express shipping charges are based on the total weight of the package and the shipping and destination zip codes.
The Post Office has a calculator at:
http://postcalc.usps.gov/
To use it enter both zip codes, select package, enter the poundage (the Post Office always rounds up to the next whole pound) and select continue.
If you need boxes, Horizon sells boxes on their website at:
http://www.hm-e.net/products.htm
To give you an idea on prices for new boxes, Horizon charges $9.95 for the New Single Stall, which is their cheapest box.
Their largest box, the Swan is $27.95.
Horizon also charges a considerable amount for shipping the boxes to you.
There is a price break on larger orders of boxes.
I have spent over $3000.00 on boxes from Horizon this year and spent $1664.40 on shipping at the Post Office in my busiest week, last Spring, mailing 34 boxes of pigeons.
Shipping is not cheap.


----------



## Pip Logan

Oh sweet, that's helpful site! Thanks .


----------



## RodSD

Thanks Keith for your insights and links. 
Have you sent birds to California? I have read this rule about having a veterinary certificate to transport pigeons to California. I don't know if it is loosely imposed or is now required. I hate to see that happen.


----------



## Pip Logan

I have received birds from Nevada and never did any health paper work.


----------



## Keith C.

Rod, I ship more pigeons to California, than any other state, and have never had any problems.
I have never heard of any restictions on shipping pigeons in the Continental U.S. and Alaska.
Hawaii is more restrictive.

I have a lot of pigeon fanciers from Saudi Arabia, Kuwait, the United Arab Emirates and Taiwan contact me about shipping pigeons to them.
I would like to be able to ship Internationally, but it looks like my costs may be prohibitively expensive.
From the laws I have looked at, I may have to have every pigeon I own blood tested, by a Vet., to ship even one bird.
I am trying to find out if I can keep them at a seperate facility first and therefore not have to test every bird.
Because of space issues, I already keep pigeons at two locations and could keep them at a third where I have my kennels.
I have not had any luck finding anything that lists the import rules, for lots of countries.


----------



## RodSD

Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## Keith C.

The Post Office is not supposed to accept live animals for shipment to some zip codes. 
The reason I was given is that Fed Ex, who carries most Express Mail for the Post Office, carries dry ice in those areas, which could produce CO2, which could smother live animals.
My Post Office has returned several boxes to me, that they accepted, that were destined to those zones.
From talking to people that live in those zones, other Post Offices will allow birds to be shipped there.
The zip codes are the ones starting with 044, 046, 047,148, 149, 307, 373, 374, 356-358, 496, 544, 545, 548, 556-558, 596-599, 821, 620, 622-624, 628-631, 633, 634, 636-639, 650-653, 648, 654-658, 716-722, 725-729.
If someone is in a bad zip code, I use the Post Office locater at:
http://usps.whitepages.com/post_office
to find the closest possible Post Office to them.
The last time I had to do it I had to look at 134 Post Offices in a 27.6 mile circle to find the closest one. It was not much fun.


----------

